# Der Herr der Ringe: Ringe der Macht: Der deutsche Comic-Con-Trailer!



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Herr der Ringe: Ringe der Macht: Der deutsche Comic-Con-Trailer!* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe: Ringe der Macht: Der deutsche Comic-Con-Trailer!*


----------



## Baer85 (31. Juli 2022)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Anthropos (31. Juli 2022)

Geht mir genauso!


----------

